# Specialized Turbo Levo Chain Carnage



## snowsurfer11 (May 26, 2007)

Love my Levo, had it a month, have ridden it all over Moab and am amazed at this bike.
I knew a heavy bike, torque from a motor + 200lb rider and questionable looking stock chain would mean short chain life, but the chain snapped yesterday after one month of riding 3-4 times a week. 
Shocked is all can say, a quick glance at the forums shows others are eating cbains fast on these bikes.

Can anyone recommend a stronger chain,?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Get the KMC Ebike specific chain. Im using the X10e Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowsurfer11 (May 26, 2007)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Get the KMC Ebike specific chain. Im using the X10e Ti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O nice an ebike specific chain, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Before I bought a Levo I demo'd one. The KMC chain broke on the Demo. The Levo that I currently own with around 400 off road miles has a KMC chain and it has not broken yet. All I can say is try not to shift under full power. Also, I bought an 11sp power link that I keep in my camel back just in case of a chain break on the trail. The chain is a little long from the factory so you should be able to take out the broken link, install the power link, and keep on trucking.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

GW, great idea for anybody rolling a mid-drive, since otherwise you're hosed if the chain breaks unless you know how to "splice" the chain with a chain breaker.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

The KMC has mushroomed pins so if you push one out you cannot reuse it. Well, you can but it will pop out in about a 1/4 mile. LOL (talking from experience here) I think the more expensive Levos have a spare link in the stem cap but mine did not.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I save the power links from old chains and stash them in all my camel backs, they weigh nothing and when you rip your Der off, can come in handy to get you home. I don't put out enough watts to snap chains, I haven't broken one in 20 years.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have heard updates for next year are going to and 8 speed chain and 11/42 cassette. Reasoning? E bikes don't need the big spread of cogs, and 8 speed chain and cogs are wider, stronger.

Just rumor to this point though.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

SRAM has/will have an ebike specific group with 8-speed 10-48 cassette, stronger chain and shifter that only moves one click at a time.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Giant Warp said:


> The KMC has mushroomed pins so if you push one out you cannot reuse it. Well, you can but it will pop out in about a 1/4 mile. LOL (talking from experience here) I think the more expensive Levos have a spare link in the stem cap but mine did not.


Yep! Same thing happened to me when I tried reusing a chain I spliced up. The new X10e chain I'm running is holding up. I shift all the time a lot of times under heavy load too.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Renthal is getting into the mtn bike side of things They'll get this sorted out. 
1XR


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hell Yeah! Renthal rocks.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

fos'l said:


> SRAM has/will have an ebike specific group with 8-speed 10-48 cassette, stronger chain and shifter that only moves one click at a time.


If any of this is adaptable to regular bikes, I may end up using it if the ratios are to my liking. Especially if it is designed for shifts under power - that would be a plus. I don't like close ratios and I am currently running an 11-34 6-speed custom cassette.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You just need a wheel set with an xd driver and 1x up front.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

That Renthal chainring + SRAM ebike groupset would be awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i ride durace chain or xx1 chain with gx mech and xt 11-46 cassette.
cheap and never a problem. on LB 40mm -dt350 carbon wheelset.

https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb14269538/p5pb14269538.jpg


----------

